# I'm exhausted from being a Star Puppy



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That's right! Gustave passed the AKC Star Puppy test today. I was worried because while he's a pretty good puppy otherwise, he's not great yet at walking without pulling. So I was shocked when he did a great job during the test. He also walked right past the distractions like walking in a straight line was the most important thing in the world. 

Here's him passed out right after the test. Too tired being awesome and all that. 










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh I just love this little boy!!! BIG Congrats to Gustave!!!!!


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Congrats Handsome!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

What a good boy and so cute!!7


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations, Gustave!!! Not only are you way too cute, you're such a smarty pants!!!! You deserve a good rest!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Great job, Gustave!!!! Wahoo! You deserve to rest after a job well done  love him! :heart:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks guys! He has come such a long way from being a spoiled brat when we first got him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

He is such an awesome little cutie pie!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh Gustave, you are so cute!!! It is hard work behaving for an extended length of time. I know if my kids had to behave and follow instructions and listen to me for the duration of a class, they would also pass out cold from exhaustion!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::aktion033::good post - perfect What a cute smart boy you are.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yippee.....what a smart boy you are and really cute too. Good job Gustave. :chili:


----------



## mags (Dec 4, 2012)

AWWW! He is too cute... even when knocked out LOL
:Sooo cute::happy:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

mags said:


> AWWW! He is too cute... even when knocked out LOL
> :Sooo cute::happy:


He's cuter when knocked out. 

I totally get it now when I see relief on the faces of new parents when their baby finally falls asleep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Gustave!


----------

